# ELM327 WiFi Wireless OBD2 Interface



## jetshen (May 22, 2013)

ELM327 WiFi Wireless OBD2 Interface










Description:
WI-FI OBD AUTO CHECKER is able to detect and interpret these protocols automatically. It also provides support for high speed communications and a low power sleep mode. It use AT commands to communicate with a host device (PC, notebook, iPhone, iPod touch, iPad and so on). There are plenty of software packages available, which are fully compatible with WI-FI OBD AUTO CHECKER. Some of them have pretty useful features, such as engine running parameters monitoring, DTC reading and clearing, MPG meter, etc. You can even write your own software on a specified hardware platform if you wish, because the AT commands are fully documented and very well explained.


----------

